# JWDPhotography.com Version 1.0 Released!



## clarinetJWD (Apr 4, 2007)

It's finished (for the time being)  All the galleries work, etc.  Go! Check it out!

Also, if you find any errors at all, let me know asap! Thanks

J W D P h o t  o g r a p h y

This version completely reorganizes the sites files, as well as a few more under the hood improvements.  On the surface, there are new Nav buttons, and all the galleries work.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks great! what did you use to build it?


----------



## Corry (Apr 4, 2007)

Yo, Joe....I'm getting an Error 404 page when I click on the architecture link.

EDIT: I seem to be getting them for all the galleries now.  :scratch:


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok...I'm thinking maybe it was just some funky glitch, maybe with my internet, cuz I can see em all both at home and at work now.


----------



## mr e (Apr 5, 2007)

Looking good, though you lost image preloading with your new version

Also, as Jim's been saying, some people have problems reading reverse type (white text on black), but that's really up to you


----------



## Alpha (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, make sure to pre-load. And it's a little annoying that the scrollbar pops up when you mouse-over because it doesn't all fit on a page.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 6, 2007)

mr e said:


> Looking good, though you lost image preloading with your new version
> 
> Also, as Jim's been saying, some people have problems reading reverse type (white text on black), but that's really up to you



Preloading should be fixed (I think, it seemed to work on my computer)

As for the text, oh well.  I like the black, and the page is supposed to be about the pictures anyways.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 6, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Yeah, make sure to pre-load. And it's a little annoying that the scrollbar pops up when you mouse-over because it doesn't all fit on a page.



I'm thinking about putting a copyright thing just low enough so that the scroll bar is always on with small monitors. (1024x768).  Currently it's optimized for 1280x1024 or larger.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 6, 2007)

OK...I made a few changes that should make it work better on smaller monitors.  I placed a copyright statement that will always appear BELOW the bottom of the screen.  THis way, the scroll bar is always there, and there is no more side to side motion.

Secodly, I redid the menus to be on the left, rather than below, the buttons to not run off the end of the page.  Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 6, 2007)

me like!


----------



## alan927 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice homepage and you can't go wrong with SimpleViewer!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 8, 2007)

Alrighty...New Version is up!  I'll call it 1.5.

There are now flash menus in every gallery to link to any other gallery.
THere's also some other MAJOR changes, but their with site efficiency/size, and are completely invisiable to y'all


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 8, 2007)

I just realized I forgot to include "all photos" in the flash menu...it's too late tonight, so soon.


----------



## mr e (Apr 8, 2007)

I feel bad being so repetitious, but still no preloading, and you should also preload the navigation images to other galleries.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 8, 2007)

mr e said:


> I feel bad being so repetitious, but still no preloading, and you should also preload the navigation images to other galleries.



I tried doing what you linked me to, I tried another preloader, if it isn't working, I have no idea what to do, so for now, nothing I can do about it.


----------



## mr e (Apr 9, 2007)

In your javascript file, update this list for the new images you added linking to the other galleries

overSources = new Array("button1over.png","button2over.png","button3over.png");

then uncomment this

//preload();

and it should work


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 9, 2007)

mr e said:


> In your javascript file, update this list for the new images you added linking to the other galleries
> 
> overSources = new Array("button1over.png","button2over.png","button3over.png");
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the help, it works now!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 9, 2007)

OK, I also added an all photos link to each of the galleries.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 9, 2007)

New and improved graphics, (glowing stuff )

Edit: even more stuff glows now.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Apr 9, 2007)

I like the infrared shots !! the preloading is cool, but if I want to view a picture on the right side, and the loader has not gotten to it yet, it competes with the preloader and the result is the picture takes 15 seconds to load. 

maybye its just my connection is slow tonight, 

overall pretty cool, nothing jumps out at me as really bad or anything. 

I think you could do with less categories in the pictures though, theres like 9 or 10, can get confusing after a while, but not totally a bad thing just personal preference !!! It feels good when you just finished a major overhaul huh ? ?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 10, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> I like the infrared shots !! the preloading is cool, but if I want to view a picture on the right side, and the loader has not gotten to it yet, it competes with the preloader and the result is the picture takes 15 seconds to load.
> 
> maybye its just my connection is slow tonight,
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Yeah, might be your connection.  Sometimes I've found it to be great, taking only a second, other times the same thing.  That's a fault of the connection and simpleviewer, 2 things I unfortunately can't control.

As for the galleries, I'm a bit of an organization freak.  For those of you who aren't, I have the All Photos gallery 

I'm actually uploading a tweaked version right now...5MB to go!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 10, 2007)

Next thing I have in store is I'm working on an embedded mp3 player to play the files on the music page, without allowing downloads (which I'm not supposed to due to copyright stipulations, I recorded/performed, but the school owns the recording somehow)


----------



## Corry (Apr 10, 2007)

Lookin good, Joseph!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 10, 2007)

Some big stuff going on!  Check out the music page.


----------



## Corry (Apr 10, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Some big stugg going on!  Check out the music page.




YOU HAVE MUSIC UP!!!!! WOOOOT!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 17, 2007)

Embedded music players added for the music pages.  Check it out!


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 18, 2007)

i love your site man.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 20, 2007)

I decided to make my site easier to read by putting the text on a whit(ish) background, while still retaining the basic color scheme of the website.  Let me know what you think of it (as well as the new music pages)


----------



## mr e (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks a little odd in my opinion, but it is easier to read.

Doesn't work in Firefox 2 though, looks like either the padding or margin on the bottom is off.


----------



## EBphotography (Apr 20, 2007)

I also have Firefox 2, and the text leaves the box.  I don't remember what you had before, but I think I'd like it more if you had a different font other than Times New Roman. Just my .02!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 20, 2007)

Fixed the firefox issue, and I'm currently trying out a new font for the page.  It's called "candara", but I don't know how widespread it is...

Let me know if you don't have it.  (The text font should match the joedombrowskiphotography above the main page image)


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 22, 2007)

AhHHHH...preloading has stopped working in Opera 9.2...

It still works on the right panel navigation on the gallery pages, but not the main navigation buttons...I've tried a lot of things today, anyone have any brilliant ideas? (still works in FF)


----------



## EBphotography (Apr 22, 2007)

Font for me is still TNR. :-\


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 22, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> Font for me is still TNR. :-\



Yeah, you must not have Candara (candera?) installed, which is the font I used above the main page logo.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 23, 2007)

well preloading is still kaput in Opera 9.2, but I have some snazzy new buttons up.


----------

